# δολοπλόκος or δολοπλόκα



## Englishisgreat

Dear all,

Can I say:

Η Μαρία είναι πολύ δολοπλόκος / δολοπλόκα, αφού κουτσομπολεύει συνεχώς τους συνάδελφούς της.

Μany thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## gunnros

No, δολοπλόκος refers to a person who plots, conspires against others, a schemer more precisely. Κουτσομπόλης is a gossiper.


----------



## Englishisgreat

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## Andrious

So Maria would be "κουτσομπόλα".


----------



## Englishisgreat

Hello Andrious,

Thanks for your feedback.

But if you would say the following thing:

H Μαρία είναι πολύ δολοπλόκα. Πάντα βάζει λόγια στον έναν εναντίον του άλλου.

In this case you don't say: κουτσομπόλα I think.


----------



## Andrious

"Δολοπλόκα" has a more negative meaning than "κουτσομπόλα". "Κουτσομπόλης" can also say neutral or even good things about someone. But "κουτσομπόλα" could fit here. Maybe "κουτσομπόλης" doesn´t have a plan to achieve his goal, as "δολοπλόκος" does, but sometimes the result is the same.


----------



## Englishisgreat

Hello Andrious,

Many thanks for your message. I think δολοπλόκος/δολοπλόκα means in English to be scheming in a negative manner. A person who would like at any case harm another person.


----------



## Andrious

Δολοπλόκος comes from the verb δολοπλοκώ (δόλος + πλέκω). Δόλος means here μέσο ή τέχνασμα για εξαπάτηση. So it doesn´t have necessarily bad meaning and definitely δολοπλόκος is not always a person who would like at any case harm another person. I think it´s more common to gain personal profit from his δολοπλοκίες.


----------



## Englishisgreat

Ηello Andrious,

Thanks for your feedback and for claryfying it.

You are right. The result at the end the personal profit is important.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την εξήγησή σου.

Καλή σου μέρα.


----------



## gunnros

Andrious: δόλος πρωτίστως είναι λέξη με νομικό περιεχόμενο και σημαίνει τη βούληση κάποιου να χρησιμοποιήσει μέσα ή τεχνάσματα για την εξαπάτηση ή παραπλάνηση κάποιου τρίτου (λένε οι νομικοί "_η πράξη περιείχε δόλο", _για να την αντιδιαστείλλουν από με τη πράξη που τελείται χωρίς τέτοια πρόθεση). Κατ'επέκταση, χρησιμοποιείται γενικότερα με τη σημασία του μέσου ή τεχνάσματος για τον ίδιο σκοπό: _εξυφαίνει δόλο, το σχεδίασε με δόλο κτλ. _
Επομένως, το _δολοπλόκος _προφανώς και έχει μόνο αρνητική σημασία και μάλιστα "βαριά". Είναι περίπου συνώνυμο του _απατεώνας._


----------



## Englishisgreat

Γεια σου gunnros,

Ευχαριστώ για το feedback σου.

Αντί δολοπλόκος μπορώ να πω επίσης ραδιούργος/ραδιούργα ή δε χρησιμοποιείται συχνά ;


----------



## gunnros

Γεια σου. Φυσικά, για την ακρίβεια είναι συνώνυμο του _δολοπλόκος_. Βέβαια να ξέρεις ότι δεν είναι λέξη που χρησομοποιείται συχνά στον καθημερινό λόγο, ταιριάζει καλύτερα σε πιο λόγιες, πιο επίσημες διατυπώσεις


----------



## Englishisgreat

Xίλια ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωσή σου.

Δηλαδή στον καθημερινό λόγο καλύτερα δολοπλόκος.

Η ελληνική γλώσσα έχει ένα πλούσιο λεξιλόγιο και πολλές φορές βρίσκονται λέξεις που είναι συνώνυμες, άλλα δύσκολα είναι να επιλέξεις εάν χρησιμοποιείται στον καθημερινό λόγο ή όχι.

Πάντως σ'ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.


----------



## gunnros

Θα έλεγα ότι _ραδιουργός, ραδιουργία,_ είναι λέξεις λίγο πιο λόγιες ως εκφράσεις, θα τις διαβάσεις στο τύπο, στη λογοτεχνία ίσως. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, στο καθημερινό λόγο πιο συχνά χρησιμοποιείται η λέξη "απατεώνας" που έχει συγγενική, κοντινή σημασία με τις _δολοπλόκος, ραδιουργός, μηχανορράφος. _

Συγχαρητήρια για τα Ελληνικά σου, είσαι σε πολύ καλό επίπεδο!


----------



## gunnros

Englishisgreat said:


> Xίλια ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωσή σου.
> 
> Η ελληνική γλώσσα έχει ένα πλούσιο λεξιλόγιο και πολλές φορές βρίσκονται λέξεις που είναι συνώνυμες, άλλα δύσκολα είναι να επιλέξεις εάν χρησιμοποιείται στον καθημερινό λόγο ή όχι.
> (καλύτερα έτσι: [...], άλλα δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις εάν χρησιμοποιείται στο καθημερινό λόγο.)
> 
> Πάντως σ'ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.


----------

